# Snookzilla



## TimOBrien (Jul 15, 2005)

I caught this monster snook in South Bay recently. The biggest snook of the year. I caught one just a bit smaller 2 months ago.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

What an awesome fish!!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

I bet that was a heck of a fight. The one I caught 27 3/4 inches was a line peeler. Congrats on the nice Snook.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures
Team Mosca Boats
Team Kubala Kustom Rods
Team Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Excellent snook. I haven't seen one since living in Florida. Excuse my ignorance but where is South Bay?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Beautiful fish and nice picture too.


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

South Bay near Rockport?


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

S. Padre


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

That's a very nice Snook. Are you related to Peggy OBrien from Harlingen?


----------

